
Loyalty with a tinge of betrayal - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/loyalty-with-a-tinge-of-betrayal
======
sedev
I'm happy for the author that he enjoys Android and has reflected on that
fact, but he's not making any point with that post. It doesn't really have a
reason to exist. It reads like he's answering a question from someone, but
redacted the paragraph of setup with the question he's answering.

